# Butt shedding?



## bigtommyg (Dec 15, 2007)

Roger had his big pre-winter shed a couple of weeks ago, but for the past couple of days, he's been shedding a lot of loose hair right above his tail. He's not going bald or anything, but the fur is a lighter color than his other fur, and however much I brush, he keeps developing little loose tufts back there. Is this just localized shedding, or could it be symptomatic of something else?


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 15, 2007)

It's probably just a normal shed. My bunnies shed a lot of tuffs around their "tushy" area .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 15, 2007)

Bo gets "lighter" hair too - it's like it gets dry or something when he sheds it.

little tuffs - we call it cactus butt here.


----------



## JimD (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's a couple of pics of MooShu with the butt-shed-molt-thingy going on


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL! Look at MooShoo's CACTUS BUTT!!!! 

ok, why does that make me love her more???


----------



## Flashy (Dec 15, 2007)

Mine get it just above their tail too. It's the last thing to happen and they don't seem to bother grooming it to get the fur out. Try not to worry, it sounds normal


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 15, 2007)

A lot of my rabbits shed like that. Seem to be the "Tail End" of the shed cycle (sorry for the pun!). They seem to start around the neck and top of the spine and work down and back from there. Looks perfectly normal to me... you may want to brush or comb out the "tufts" to keep him from eating them... if he'll let you!


----------



## Marietta (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't worry, it looks likenormal shedding. If you want to help your bunnyto groomand speed up the shedding a bit, you can gently pull off the loose hair in the area with your fingers. Like this you can have more hair coming off than with wireslings or brushes only and your bun gets less hair ingested while grooming.

Marietta


----------



## JimD (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL! Look at MooShoo's CACTUS BUTT!!!!
> 
> ok, why does that make me love her more???



In that second shot it looks like she's wearing a little fur tutu .

Note: These pics were taken prior to me brushing her. Most of that loose stuff comes out with a good back-brushing.


----------



## bigtommyg (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks, all. It looks like Roger's about done with his "cactus butt" phase now.


----------

